# Canopy for a 1:72 Revell Phantom II F4



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone know where I can source a Canopy for a 1:72 Revell Phantom II F4? I have looked on the net and have even looked for Vacuform replacements but haven't had any luck yet. I have emailed Revell Europe, through the website, but haven't heard anything back from them. Any help and advice would be appreciated.

Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

If you're really desperate, you can make your replacement, especially if you have the old cracked/broken canopy part. If its broken, glue it back together and smooth the join as best as possible, but it doesn't have to be optically perfect. If you're really fussy, you can sand off the old framing. This part will now be your master for a Squadron Thermoform heat & smash canopy. To replicate the framing, trim off most of the excess from the first canopy. Then heat & smash a second "canopy" over the first. Then trim down to the framing on the second canopy. I've seen examples where this scratchbuilt canopy looks better than the original kit part.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi ajmadison,

Thanks for the advice, I will note it down for future canopy problems. Unfortunately, the original canopy was missing from the kit when I bought it. 
I did see a guy, on a website, who scratch built canopies from plastic drinks bottles. He held them side by side with the real ones and you couldn't tell the difference! I have searched but couldn't find his site again. My own fault for not book marking it 

Simon


----------

